# Datumsformat auf  DD.MM.YYYY  ändern



## der_sharky (20. Apr 2018)

Guten Tag zusammen,
ich programmiere eine Anwendung, die Daten aus MySQL holt und sie in einer Jtable anzeigt.
In einer Spalte habe ich aber Datumswerte und sie werden unglücklicherweise als YYYY.MM.DD in der Jtable dargestellt. Wie kann ich das Format auf DD.MM.YYYY so wie sie in MySQL stehen ändern ?
Vielen Dank

Hier ist einen Auszug aus meinem Code:


```
DefaultTableModel dm = new DefaultTableModel();
       
        dm.addColumn("ID");
        dm.addColumn("P_DESCRIPTION");
        dm.addColumn("SALES_START_DATE");

        String sql = "SELECT * FROM Beispieltabelle";

        try {
            Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection("XXXXXXXXXXXX", "XXXX", "XXXX");

            Statement s = con.prepareStatement(sql);
            ResultSet rs = s.executeQuery(sql);
            while (rs.next()) {
                // GET VALUES
               
                Vector<Object> row = new Vector<Object>();           
               
                 row.add(rs.getString("ID"));
                    row.add(rs.getString("P_DESCRIPTION"));
                    row.add(rs.getDate("SALES_START_DATE"));     <--- Hier ist das Datum


   
               
                JTable table = new JTable(dm);           
                JScrollPane scrollPane = new JScrollPane(table);
                scrollPane.setBounds(800, 100, 330, 100);
                scrollPane.setSize(1000, 800);
                f.add(scrollPane);
```


----------



## Robat (20. Apr 2018)

Bau dir einen eigenen CellRenderer der dir die Datumsangaben korrekt formatiert.


----------



## Thallius (20. Apr 2018)

Wenn die Daten so in MySQL stehen hast du aber eine verdammt schlecht designte Datenbank...


----------

